# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Sexual LD checklist

## sheogorath

ok, think of this a a perverted version of all of the other checklists. 


i don't think that this is against the rules, i only saw where it said offensive sex content, and this is meant to be more creative
Rules:
- Respect others' opinion. No "zmogz u r gay". It could just be curiosity.
- give enough detail to get the point across, but don't describe graphically to the point that it is really over detailed.
- your list can be as long as you want as long as you don't repeat the same idea just in different wording  :smiley: 
- have a good time, and don't post anything sexually violent that is against the rules ( rape may fit into this category)
- People have different standings on the worth-fullness of LD sex, i understand, but dont put down this thread because of that

My list
have sex with celebs (obvious i guess)have sex as another genderhave sex with the same gender as you swap to after you swap gendershave sex with a girl as a transsexualhave sex on the sun without getting burned  :smiley: have sex in 0 gravityhave sex with a sexy demon (think world of warcraft succubus)do an alien

have sex as/ with one of those anime fox people things, but more towards humanish

thats most of what i can think of right now. be creative, share ideas

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> [*]have sex as/ with one of those anime fox people things, but more towards



Slayer?
JK.
But gender-bending sounds... interesting.

----------


## Hercuflea

My gender changed the other night in an LD with no prompting whatsoever, but i didnt get to do it...  :Sad:

----------


## KingYoshi

> have sex as/with one of those anime fox people things, but more towards humanish



A catgirl? Where is slayer, lol!

----------


## Beeyahoi

Have sex with Arnold Schwarzenegger as a werewolf.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> A catgirl? Where is slayer, lol!



google "yiffing' LOL

----------


## Ethereal

> Have sex with Arnold Schwarzenegger as a werewolf.



Hah, hilarious.

----------


## Exdream

I'm gonna take a page out of Austin's book
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj1SyWntdo4

Threesome with Japanese Twins  :wink2:

----------


## NewVamp

Have sex with this guy that I've dreamed about a few times.
He's just a DC, not anyone I know in RL, but he is gorgeous and I've dreamed about him more than once.
Also, have sex with a vampire.
Actually, I think he might be a vampire, so I could kill 2 birds with one stone.

----------


## slash112

Hmmm, zero gravity sounds like an awsome idea.

----------


## mrdeano

hmm oh god. there are sooo many people that I would like to have sex with.

----------


## Exdream

Seriously, I got a really long mental list of naughty things I'd like to do in my LD's. I'm straight, but trying sex from the other side of the playing field would interesting.

----------


## slash112

Yeah, but if I was to have sex with a guy as a girl, I would make sure the guy im having sex with is a copy of me.

----------


## no-Name

Have sex with all the staff members
>.>
<.<

----------


## slash112

> Have sex with all the staff members
> >.>
> <.<



Hahaha

----------


## Marvo

Having a lot of sex related goals set, might actually be a good idea. You have to remember, that the goals you set, are usually what motivates and drives the lucid dreamer.
And sex is a pretty good general purpose motivator I heard.

----------


## sheogorath

> Having a lot of sex related goals set, might actually be a good idea. You have to remember, that the goals you set, are usually what motivates and drives the lucid dreamer.
> And sex is a pretty good general purpose motivator I heard.



well then people, start thinking of goals  :smiley:

----------


## mrdeano

Goal -


It would be like hitting two goals in one, since my college lecturer looks just like her.

----------


## sheogorath

> Goal -
> 
> 
> It would be like hitting two goals in one, since my college lecturer looks just like her.



nice, actually i would probably choose the blond girl in Armageddon, here is a low quality video, but you probably know who i am talking about  :smiley:  funny thing is i really don't like blonds, just her.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgng_WBEi8E

starting at 2:39
on second thought the first scene with her is better  :smiley:  i cant find it on youtube though

----------


## mini0991

Being bisexual, I would like to sex it up with another guy in an LD and see what it's like. I'm too closeted to do it in RL anyway...

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> A catgirl? Where is slayer, lol!



Lol I totally beat you to it with my first post.




> Have sex with all the staff members
> >.>
> <.<



But seriously. Jeff would tear you to pieces.

----------


## taylor

sex with Edward Cullen

----------


## Hercuflea

^Why, hes a piece of rotting flesh

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> sex with Edward Cullen



I should have seen that one coming >.<

----------


## Maria92

here are just a few IDEAS:
^Most of the above^
Swap genders...
...and have sex...
...with yourself
Strip
Watch a stripper
Underwater sex
Have sex with girls/guys you know from reality...
...and go up to them the next day and say, "yeah, you wish you remember last night!"  ::D: 
Have a threesome
Have multiple orgasms
Have sex on a cloud
Be tended to by 9 naked women/hunky men
Become an actual bikini inspector
Have sex with any random DC in public to let the others know that you're a legend in the sack
About 20 other acts of sex I cannot list in good consciousness...or without getting banned.
I'm straight, but I kind of wanted to include women...yeah...also thought it would be fun to do it as a girl...wonder what it would feel like.

----------


## lucidluce

have sex with JOHNNY DEPP

oh wait

he IS sex

----------


## Lëzen

I can't believe no one's suggested video game characters.  ::wtf:: 

If I could, I would so totally nail every chick from the Final Fantasy series I could think of.

----------


## Hercuflea

Yeah i'd tap xianghua from Soul Calibur so fast

----------


## lucidluce

> I can't believe no one's suggested video game characters. 
> 
> If I could, I would so totally nail every chick from the Final Fantasy series I could think of.



i don't get why so many ppl love video game characters

real people are hot

though to each his own
i rarely play videogames so i wouldn't know

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> Have sex with girls/guys you know from reality...
> ...and go up to them the next day and say, "yeah, you wish you remember last night!"
> Have sex with any random DC in public to let the others know that you're a legend in the sack.



You are the official champion of this thread.

----------


## Lëzen

> i don't get why so many ppl love video game characters
> 
> real people are hot
> 
> though to each his own
> i rarely play videogames so i wouldn't know



I don't get what's _not_ to like; as far as looks go, video game characters tend to be flawless, much like movie characters. For different reasons, of course, but that flawless beauty is what most of us strive for and desire, as much as we'd hate to admit it to ourselves. Because _real_ people tend to be...you know..._ugly._ Pimples, yellow teeth, facial hair where it don't belong (i.e., on women's faces)...yeah, that's hotness right there.  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidluce

> here are just a few IDEAS:
> Have sex with any random DC in public to let the others know that you're a legend in the sack



the 'others' will be DCs... sorry bud they're a figment of your imagination... like your legendariness

----------


## lucidluce

> I don't get what's _not_ to like; as far as looks go, video game characters tend to be flawless, much like movie characters. For different reasons, of course, but that flawless beauty is what most of us strive for and desire, as much as we'd hate to admit it to ourselves. Because _real_ people tend to be...you know..._ugly._ Pimples, yellow teeth, facial hair where it don't belong (i.e., on women's faces)...yeah, that's hotness right there.



honey if you wanna see someone flawless AND real.. i've got one name for you

JOHNNY DEPP

oh hahah you're a dude
still... i think if i was a guy i'd turn GAY for johnny

----------


## Maria92

You guys DO realize that three responses just came in in less than two minutes, right? 

StrangeDreamsGuy: thank you. It's good to be recognized. 

lucidluce: Yeah, I know. But, I figure that if you can trick your subconscious into thinking your a legend, it may boost your confidence in reality. Besides that, I'm told it's just fun to just watch your DC's reactions.

----------


## Lëzen

> honey if you wanna see someone flawless AND real.. i've got one name for you
> 
> JOHNNY DEPP
> 
> oh hahah you're a dude
> still... i think if i was a guy i'd turn GAY for johnny



That may be...however, you have to admit that Johnny Depp is _just_ as unattainable as any fictional character.  ::D: 

Some things that would interest me...

-Underwater sex.

-Sex in an airplane...since the number of people who join the Mile-High Club in _real_ life is depressingly low.  :tongue2: 

-Sex with a non-human (but humanoid) creature, like a zora from Zelda TP, Terra's esper form...ooh, and elves. Especially elves.

-Sex AS one of these humanoid creatures.

-Sex in a space station that's in orbit around Saturn, with one entire wall being a viewport through which we're treated by a spectacular view of Saturn's rings as we shag.

----------


## lucidluce

sex underwater sounds interesting

oh and hell yeah i'd like to be mile-high

----------


## KingYoshi

> ...ooh, and elves. Especially elves.



I will most definately be having sex with some elves in my next Sex-LD! Good idea!

----------


## Ethereal

> I can't believe no one's suggested video game characters. 
> 
> If I could, I would so totally nail every chick from the Final Fantasy series I could think of.



SARAH KERRIGAN! HELL YES!


I think that fantasizing about a tiny pixelated character at the age of 6 is sort of odd. But heck, she's a total gem. 

Before infestation.


...And maybe after, too.

----------


## KingYoshi

I've already nailed Jill Valentine in one of my lucids actually. I still have Claire Redfield and Tifa Lockheart on my list.

----------


## Sora

Uhoh I like this thread =D, well I once almost had sex with 2 women when I swapped sex...The transformation actually kinda failed I was a shemale....uhoh sadly I woke up before we record the porn movie...aaaaawh good dreams good reams.

----------


## Black_Mantle

Have sex in public obviously. Everyone can see how good im doing.

----------


## sheogorath

> -Sex with a non-human (but humanoid) creature, like a zora from Zelda TP, Terra's esper form...ooh, and elves. Especially elves.
> 
> -Sex AS one of these humanoid creatures.



this sounds fun, will add to my list. Airplanes are ok, but i don't think that i would spend a dream on just that, maybe that combined with another though. underwater sex, IMHO sounds... painful considering that water is and anti-lubricant  ::shock:: 

also, that brings up the question of rather DCs from N64 would be pollygonny or realistic. same for anime.

----------


## Hercuflea

sex in the airplane, and then jump out of the airplane and have sex as you are falling

----------


## Conkt

I've always had a thing for elves. Too much playing zelda as a kid, I guess *cough* Saria *cough*





> sex in the airplane, and then jump out of the airplane and have sex as you are falling



That sounds fun, too.

----------


## The Cusp

I had my first sex change last week.  Was finally a woman, and I was getting DPed.  I didn't really feel much, which was probably a good thing.
I was much better looking as a woman than I thought I'd be.

I still want to give some poor DC a Dirty Sanchez.  I don't think I'd want to risk a Cleveland Steamer in my sleep just in case it happened.  I probably wouldn't try a Blumpkin either for the same reason.  I invented my own signature move I've been meaning to try out, "The Prickly Cusp", but I probably shouldn't say what it is though...

I also want to have sex with Bjork just to see what kind of sounds she'd make.

----------


## Maria92

> underwater sex, IMHO sounds... painful considering that water is and anti-lubricant



So, turn the oceans into oil. Problem solved. Better yet, create a near-frictionless environment. Better still, how about a negative-friction environment? That could be interesting...

1 more post to 100!  ::banana::   :boogie:   ::banana::

----------


## JamesLD

transform into a girl and have lesbian sex

----------


## Conkt

> transform into a girl and have lesbian sex



I've done that twice, but never lucidly.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

I don't know about you other guys, but one of my longest lived, and deep seated sexual fantasies is to infiltrate a giant, evil cooperation/global conglomeration, that is run entirely by women, all mercenary style. Fight my way to the heart of it, get bested by some highly trained sex assassin, and sent to a testing area where I am farmed for my seed, experimented on, and finally killed by a wave of women forcing themselves on me.

I doubt I would be opposed to this even in real life...

----------


## Hercuflea

Wow...ive got my fantasies too but dude...lol

----------


## Maria92

Allow me to start off with the following:
100TH POST! YAHOO! BOOYAH!  ::banana::   :boogie:   ::banana:: 





> I don't know about you other guys, but one of my longest lived, and deep seated sexual fantasies is to infiltrate a giant, evil cooperation/global conglomeration, that is run entirely by women, all mercenary style. Fight my way to the heart of it, get bested by some highly trained sex assassin, and sent to a testing area where I am farmed for my seed, experimented on, and finally killed by a wave of women forcing themselves on me.
> 
> I doubt I would be opposed to this even in real life...



Schnikies, man! That's one specific fantasy. I always thought it would be fun to stow away on a cruise ship full of hot women, have the ship crash, escape to a deserted island, and be made king of the island, where all the women tend to my every whim. Picture Gilligan's Island without the dudes and more chicks that all worship me.

----------


## Hercuflea

^wow dude thats like almost exactly mine too

----------


## Maria92

You're kidding...does anyone _else_ have the same fantasy?

----------


## Hercuflea

Well mines not exactly the same but its similar.  Mine involves star wars.  Nuff said

----------


## Conkt

What happens in dreamland stays in dreamland.

----------


## slayer

> Slayer?
> JK.
> But gender-bending sounds... interesting.







> A catgirl? Where is slayer, lol!



Catgirls. Yes. I can provide pictures if need be.





> google "yiffing' LOL



"Yiffing" is a furry term. I am not a furry.

I've had 2 lucids with catgirls in them. Not once did I try to make a sexual move on them. The first one didn't last very long, but my second one I had a conversation with about God. It was neat.

----------


## Maria92

SLAYER'S HERE!!!  ::banana:: 

By all means, please feel free to provide pictures.

----------


## CarmineEternity

Lol I would tell you guys some of the shit I want to do, but it is really graphic. Like Conkt said, "What happens in dreamland stays in dreamland."

----------


## KingYoshi

> Lol I would tell you guys some of the shit I want to do, but it is *really graphic*. Like Conkt said, "What happens in dreamland stays in dreamland."



I here ya. Most every time I have sex in a lucid it is very pornstar-esque!

----------


## Maria92

> What happens in dreamland stays in dreamland.



So true...so true.

 ::bump:: 

Hey, where did slayer go?

----------


## Conkt

> Hey, where did slayer go?



Off with his cats, I'd wager.

----------


## sheogorath

i looked up yiffing.... thats not exactly what i am talking about  :smiley: 
People in animal costumes living out fantisies from a MUD is not very attractive to me.
I mean more like slayers cat girls, but as a fox and with some fox features other than a tail and ears, maybe (thin) hair or something. anyway, less animal than the stuff i found...

EDIT: actually..... after looking through some more stuff, the alien type sex would be fun. I would post the link, but that is against rules  :Sad:

----------


## slayer

I forgot what I was talking about when I said I could provide pictures...

I guess I just meant that if you guys want some pictures, then I can give you some.

No porn though. I don't collect catgirl porn.

----------


## Maria92

> I forgot what I was talking about when I said I could provide pictures...
> 
> I guess I just meant that if you guys want some pictures, then I can give you some.
> 
> No porn though. I don't collect catgirl porn.



Well, of course not porn. I'm just looking for some generic catgirl pictures.

----------


## Supernova

> transform into a girl and have lesbian sex



I was hoping someone would think to list this.  That was actually one of my first ideas  :tongue2:

----------


## pllplp

"Death by snu snu"

----------


## slayer

> "Death by snu snu"



This ^

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

-Masturbate as the opposite sex. I've actually always wondered what that would be like.
-Try lesbian sex
-Try gay male sex as a man (of course)
-Tie a man down bondage style and have my way with him
-Have an epic orgasm (I've never had an orgasm in a dream before, but whenever I feel horny down there, it feels much more incredible than a real life "orgasm" so far. I want to take it further.)


I wish I could be more creative, but that's all I've got so far. Underwater sex sounds frustrating, you can hardly move fast or easily enough. I get angry in dreams when it seems like the air I'm moving through is underwater and I'm too weak to move normally.

----------


## Maria92

> -Underwater sex sounds frustrating, you can hardly move fast or easily enough. I get angry in dreams when it seems like the air I'm moving through is underwater and I'm too weak to move normally.



You could summon dolphins to help "nudge" you into position. That, or you could just will the water to move you in the right direction. Better yet, have him come to you.

----------


## CarmineEternity

Fit an entire basketball into your anus and see what it feels like.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Ow. And another thing: Ow.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Fit an entire basketball into your anus and see what it feels like.



Wow! Not so sure about that one, lol. That would be pretty crazy though...

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I want to have underwater sex with Jessica Alba.



To nail Hayden Panettiere.



To bang Jasmine on a magic carpet ride.

----------


## KingYoshi

Hmm, I actually have had lucid sex on a magic carpet ride, but not with Jasmine. That would be awesome. Jessica Alba & Hayden Panetierre btw, nice!!!

----------


## itschemistry

have sex with every female frome the L word.
#1 goal
:]
yesssssss

----------


## JamesLD

> Fit an entire basketball into your anus and see what it feels like.



LMAO

----------


## Ethereal

> LMAO



I second this notion.

----------


## pllplp

Mystique maybe even have her change shape in the middle of things.
While flying, hop a ride on supergirl.

----------


## sheogorath

forgot about Mystique  :smiley:  i think that would be quite fun. Being here would be fun to.

----------


## Conkt

> Fit an entire basketball into your anus and see what it feels like.



And Shaquille O'neal slam dunks it into the large intestine!

----------


## lucidluce

> And Shaquille O'neal slam dunks it into the large intestine!



ahaha

eww

----------


## VirtualReality

> SARAH KERRIGAN! HELL YES!
> 
> 
> I think that fantasizing about a tiny pixelated character at the age of 6 is sort of odd. But heck, she's a total gem. 
> 
> Before infestation.
> 
> 
> ...And maybe after, too.



I lol'ed  :smiley: 


For some reason I've always wanted to do a twi'lek from star wars...

----------


## Absolute

I think I'm going to break the straight sex LD list and add Chad White and Channing Tatum while underwater, in air, zero space, and in a sauna. Mmmmmmm, delicious. 


Chad



Channing

----------


## JamesLD

And on a straighter note, id like to get with all of the pussy cat dolls.

----------


## CarmineEternity

> I think I'm going to break the straight sex LD list and add Chad White and Channing Tatum while underwater, in air, zero space, and in a sauna. Mmmmmmm, delicious. 
> 
> 
> Chad
> 
> 
> 
> Channing



Ooh, yes yes _yes_.

----------


## Absolute

> Ooh, yes yes yes.



Have any others to add? =)

----------


## lucidluce

> have sex with JOHNNY DEPP
> 
> oh wait
> 
> he IS sex



i think the list finished before it started

----------


## CarmineEternity

I happen to have a thing for Ryan Reynolds.  ::D: 

http://s606.photobucket.com/albums/t...ix_pack_pg.jpg

My, what a body he has!

----------


## Absolute

I think Johnny Depp is unattractive. Maybe when he was far younger than his present age.

Ryan Reynolds is a good looking guy, yeah. So is Andrew Cooper, the British supermodel. Mmmmhmmm, delicious.

----------


## lucidluce

> I happen to have a thing for Ryan Reynolds. 
> 
> http://s606.photobucket.com/albums/t...ix_pack_pg.jpg
> 
> My, what a body he has!



are you gay? or just experimenting

----------


## lucidluce

> I think Johnny Depp is unattractive. Maybe when he was far younger than his present age.
> 
> Ryan Reynolds is a good looking guy, yeah. So is Andrew Cooper, the British supermodel. Mmmmhmmm, delicious.



johnny depp just gets more attractive with age. although he looks almost the same as he did when he was younger

he's an awesome person/dad, he's unique and he has great character and facial expressions, and he's undoubtedly an AMAZING and very talented actor

----------


## CarmineEternity

> are you gay? or just experimenting



You crack me up, buddy.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

> are you gay? or just experimenting



I don't think even Carmine knows the answer to that question  :wink2:

----------


## lucidluce

am i missing something

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I want Dr. Frank-N-Furter to give me a rectal examination.

----------


## Conkt

I think Maverick should be shot, burned, thrown off a cliff, shot again, and launched into space. I'll be having nightmares now, no doubt.

----------


## JamesLD

i think that if you're straight and you purposely have sex in a lucid dream with a dude, then you're pretty gay.

----------


## Absolute

> I want Dr. Frank-N-Furter to give me a rectal examination.



Rofl! You're hilarious, Maverick.





> I think Maverick should be shot, burned, thrown off a cliff, shot again, and launched into space. I'll be having nightmares now, no doubt.



Hey now, that could be a fantasy for someone anywhere around the world. It's not as bad as monster hentai. =)





> i think that if you're straight and you purposely have sex in a lucid dream with a dude, then you're pretty gay.



If you're lucid dreaming it, then technically you could just be experimenting. =)

----------


## Conkt

> i think that if you're straight and you purposely have sex in a lucid dream with a dude, then you're pretty gay.



There seems to be a contradiction in that sentence. If we take out the the segment that [should] be surrounded by commas, and make a proper if/then statement, you get: "i think that if you're straight, then you're pretty gay."

----------


## kulananda

Watach out for this, some vamps are really nasty, mean and indeed want to do harm. I've had numerous contact with dream/astral vamps. Most have been pleasant and quite enjoyable. You can use your active imagination in doing this and sooner or later it might happen it the dream time.





> Have sex with this guy that I've dreamed about a few times.
> He's just a DC, not anyone I know in RL, but he is gorgeous and I've dreamed about him more than once.
> Also, have sex with a vampire.
> Actually, I think he might be a vampire, so I could kill 2 birds with one stone.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> ok, think of this a a perverted version of all of the other checklists. 
> 
> 
> i don't think that this is against the rules, i only saw where it said offensive sex content, and this is meant to be more creative
> Rules:
> - Respect others' opinion. No "zmogz u r gay". It could just be curiosity.
> - give enough detail to get the point across, but don't describe graphically to the point that it is really over detailed.
> - your list can be as long as you want as long as you don't repeat the same idea just in different wording 
> - have a good time, and don't post anything sexually violent that is against the rules ( rape may fit into this category)
> ...



zmogz u r gay

jk

----------


## Alyara

Wow I'm totally missing out when I can't LD  :Sad: 
Oh and on my list it would be Johnny Depp (of course) and Sam Worthington *drools*

----------


## horsey101

Is it messed up if you have dream sex with someone you know IRL? 




> i think that if you're straight and you purposely have sex in a lucid dream with a dude, then you're pretty gay.



Not really, the point of LDs is to do stuff you normally wouldn't or couldn't. Gay sex/celebs/orgies are the kind of sutff I think it would be fun to mess around with. I'm curious about having dream sex with guys.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Is it messed up if you have dream sex with someone you know IRL?



I say no, it's not _messed up._ Even if you don't tell them or others about it afterward, knowingly having such fantasies with those people in your mind (daydreaming or lucid dreaming alike), it can be agreed that it's rude to do. However, that's a social norm, nothing more and nothing less, and as such isn't actually a barrier to stop you from doing as you wish with someone in a lucid dream.

----------


## NathanielZhu

Necrophillia and bestiallity.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm sure it's been thought of before, but:

- with the Na'vi from the movie avatar.

----------


## kulananda

Alot of similar goals here. Just imagine it, pracitice sex energy transmutation, (no outward orgasm or ejaculation for many many days etc) and they will happen.  There are a few _very good_ transmutation techniques that really work, some for guys and some for women. 
I've had many encounters of all types, except being a woman, in dreams. I feel the key is transmutation of sex energy. Chinese chi kung and kundalini tantra practices are very good.
I'll post some practices here if people request. send me a note if you like.

----------


## Maria92

> I say no, it's not _messed up._ Even if you don't tell them or others about it afterward, knowingly having such fantasies with those people in your mind (daydreaming or lucid dreaming alike), it can be agreed that it's rude to do. However, that's a social norm, nothing more and nothing less, and as such isn't actually a barrier to stop you from doing as you wish with someone in a lucid dream.



I wouldn't call it "rude" so much as a compliment. If someone has gained the status of "sex fantasy," albeit somewhat creepy, it still shows that the person with said fantasies thinks highly enough of the person to want to bang him/her, etc. Just a matter of personal tastes and preferences, I guess. 





> Alot of similar goals here. Just imagine it, pracitice sex energy transmutation, (no outward orgasm or ejaculation for many many days etc) and they will happen.  There are a few _very good_ transmutation techniques that really work, some for guys and some for women. 
> I've had many encounters of all types, except being a woman, in dreams. I feel the key is transmutation of sex energy. Chinese chi kung and kundalini tantra practices are very good.
> I'll post some practices here if people request. send me a note if you like.



Tantric practices and multiple orgasms are epic win, yes.

----------


## horsey101

> I'm sure it's been thought of before, but:
> 
> - with the Na'vi from the movie avatar.



Yeah, Avatar in general seems like an awesome LD idea, might try it once I get better control over my LDs (only had 2 so far and very unstable)

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I wouldn't call it "rude" so much as a compliment. If someone has gained the status of "sex fantasy," albeit somewhat creepy, it still shows that the person with said fantasies thinks highly enough of the person to want to bang him/her, etc. Just a matter of personal tastes and preferences, I guess.



Agreed. I find sex to be a sacred thing in life and, while others may not be as reserved as I am about it, I believe that having sex with someone in a dream can only in some occasions be a compliment - while a person may be attractive enough for you to engage in intercourse with in your fantasies, I imagine that your stereotypical shy, proper, young schoolmate would be very much embarrassed at the thought of someone engaging in such a private and intimate act with them, even if not in the real world. Imagine someone sitting in a dark alley as you walk by and you just KNOW they're undressing you with their eyes - it's like that, but way more detailed and invasive. This obviously applies more to women than men, but as you said, it's all in how a person perceives sexual intercourse and what its connotations are, and with what partners.





> Yeah, Avatar in general seems like an awesome LD idea, might try it once I get better control over my LDs (only had 2 so far and very unstable)



Heh, I figured someone would mention it. I've never attempted lucid dream sex, so I figured I'd have little to contribute to the topic if I didn't go for something that blatantly obvious.

----------


## Alyara

> I'm sure it's been thought of before, but:
> 
> - with the Na'vi from the movie avatar.



Hah!  You read my mind  :tongue2:

----------


## Ethereal

We had a large amount of Navi-lovers pop up here when Avatar was released. So you're definitely not the first  :tongue2: 
Personally, I find the real actress for Neytiri to be more attractive. 

I find that I don't really want to shag any 'humans' yet... I'm a virgin, and I have a thing for realism. I wouldn't know what it actually feels like and that would bug me.

So instead I'd have a go with this lass http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NL0XEshEaH...ffect_tali.jpg

----------


## Maria92

> So instead I'd have a go with this lass http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NL0XEshEaH...ffect_tali.jpg



Rock-hard metallic battle armor meets fleshy meat stick.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Mancon

Old thread.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Old thread.



Hasn't stopped it from coming back though.





> We had a large amount of Navi-lovers pop up here when Avatar was released. So you're definitely not the first 
> Personally, I find the real actress for Neytiri to be more attractive. 
> 
> I find that I don't really want to shag any 'humans' yet... I'm a virgin, and I have a thing for realism. I wouldn't know what it actually feels like and that would bug me.
> 
> So instead I'd have a go with this lass http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NL0XEshEaH...ffect_tali.jpg



Hm, that's a rather interesting idea to venture into. Whatever you find works for you, I wish you luck in doing it.  :smiley:

----------


## Burke

I've actually experienced Pandora (Avatar) in a non-lucid and it was amazing, especially since it was at night and everything, since it's bioluminescent, glowing. Never tried tsahaylu though. The tail's cool though  ::D:

----------


## JackALope2323

Zooey Deschanel.

Oh my goodness. Like the fist of an angry god, I tell you what.

----------


## Maria92

Lexi Belle.


*Spoiler* for _somewhat explicit_:

----------


## James2302

*Spoiler* for _hot_: 






Emilie De Ravin, aka the hot chick from LOST

----------


## Elwood

How about you go f*ck yourself with a 10 ft dill you sick mother effer

----------


## Colin

> Lexi Belle.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _somewhat explicit_:



You soooooooooooo read my mind

----------


## WarBenifit156

I have a question, dismorning when I was dreaming, I did do reality checks. But they didn't work, I tried the hand in hand trick and the number changing trick. But they didn't work, any tips?

----------


## Maria92

> I have a question, dismorning when I was dreaming, I did do reality checks. But they didn't work, I tried the hand in hand trick and the number changing trick. But they didn't work, any tips?



*bashes face on keyboard*

Not even close to the right thread, bro. But, if you must...RC failure is not that uncommon. Put more awareness behind your checks in real life. Pay attention to where you are and what's going on, rather than relying on a purely physical phenomenon.

----------


## James2302

> How about you go f*ck yourself with a 10 ft dill you sick mother effer



was that aimed at me?  ::?:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> How about you go f*ck yourself with a 10 ft dill you sick mother effer



This may be a Sexual LD Checklist but there's no reason I can see for posting such a pointedly offensive message. Get back on topic.

How about celebrities or other figures from times long past? Like, you could challenge yourself to travel back in time in an LD and meet up with a certain someone.  :smiley:

----------


## JackALope2323

Woah, Elwood, dude, chill.

----------


## Maria92

> Woah, Elwood, dude, chill.



Man, talk about your delayed response. 

Ariel Rebel

----------


## JackALope2323

> Man, talk about your delayed response. 
> 
> Ariel Rebel



I kno, rite?

Also, very fine choice there.

----------


## XPslashXP

Sex with R2-D2? Haha

----------

*Spoiler* for _Vida Guerra_:

----------

oh yeah...BUMP

----------


## Maria92

For you kinkier bros and brahs out there...how about shrinking down to Tinkerbell size and finding a fairy partner?

----------


## MarkieP52

Wow Ariel is amazing ;p

First on my list is sex drive girl lol
Then either Emma Stone or that Ariel girl.

Not to weird anyone out, but I do have a giantess thing :p not vore or anything, but that fairy idea sounds awesome too lol

----------

> For you *kinkier bros* and brahs out there...how about shrinking down to Tinkerbell size and finding a fairy partner?



Oh yeah now were talking. Scooby doo anyone?

----------


## Maria92

How about sex while flying or in perpetual free fall? 

And for the very weird/adventurous:

*Spoiler* for _at own risk_: 



think tentacles

----------


## Samael

The "less adventurous" portion of your post reminds me of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. And Ringworld, arguably.

----------


## SuddenGun007

I would like to do it

on a train
in flight
during a firefight
with girls from my school without getting in trouble by the law haha, damn being 18
in public
in an orgy
and on a boat .

----------


## MarkieP52

Amanda Crew is her name  :smiley:  *edit* Don't know how to post pics  :Sad: 

I'd also like to add Russian girls and Australian girls, something about the accents lol
And if anyone has ever watched Pushing Daisies then Anna Friel and Kristin would both be awesome.

----------

> I would like to do it
> 
> on a train
> in flight
> during a firefight
> with girls from my school without getting in trouble by the law haha, damn being 18
> in public
> in an orgy
> and on a boat .



We got our selves a young ludachris(see what's your fantasy lyrics)

----------

> Amanda Crew is her name  *edit* Don't know how to post pics 
> 
> I'd also like to add Russian girls and Australian girls, something about the accents lol
> And if anyone has ever watched Pushing Daisies then Anna Friel and Kristin would both be awesome.



This isnt a free for all Lol. But here is Amanda Crews and may I say so my self you my friend have great taste.


*Spoiler* for _Amanda crews_:

----------


## SuddenGun007

> We got our selves a young ludachris(see what's your fantasy lyrics)



That is hilarious, I don't listen to rap haha, so it was just a coincidence.

I would also do it
in a waterfall, they make it look so good in the movies haha

----------

> That is hilarious, I don't listen to rap haha, so it was just a coincidence.
> 
> I would also do it
> in a waterfall, they make it look so good in the movies haha



I thought you did considering your choice of words where almost alike.

----------


## xBumblexBee

> hmm oh god. there are sooo many people that I would like to have sex with.



So... I saw your Avatar and laughed... because well,  sex w/ Dean Winchester... was a goal...  ::D:  It is now fufilled... last night... yeeeeah.

----------


## Elucive

How about that chick from the video game "Ninja Gaiden". What a handful.

----------


## Ayus

I wanna Bang those anime girls of Mario92s sig  ::D:

----------


## CaptainPJShark

Keira Knightley and Emma Watson are my two biggest celebrity crushes, so I think they'd be the first on my list...  Next would be pretty much anyone else I have a significant attraction to.  Real or fictional.  And after that, would probably come the experimentation.

----------


## mooseantlers

Walk in on Santa screwing Mrs.Claus and then show alll the little children. MERRYYYY CHRISTMASS HO HO HOAAAAA

----------


## sandman95

Hahaha for all you green horns out their that wanna see some action today is your lucky day... Cortana from halo... O yeah!

----------


## ooflendoodle

Or even better have sex with the Na'vi as a human, they're eight feet tall and twice as large.

----------


## Maria92

> Or even better have sex with the Na'vi as a human, they're eight feet tall and twice as large.



hotdog in a hallway.

----------


## CaptainPJShark

> Or even better have sex with the Na'vi as a human, they're eight feet tall and twice as large.



I don't see that as too appealing...  As Mario92 said, hotdog in a hallway.

----------


## KingYoshi

I think I'm going to attempt to have sex with a greek goddess in my next sex related LD. I suppose I'll go for Aphrodite...she is the goddess of love, beauty, and sexuality after all  :tongue2: .

----------


## SuperSah

Same gendered sex. 

I'm curious.

----------


## CaptainPJShark

> I think I'm going to attempt to have sex with a greek goddess in my next sex related LD. I suppose I'll go for Aphrodite...she is the goddess of love, beauty, and sexuality after all .



No, pick some Artemis or something!  Conquer the thus far unconquerable!

----------

